#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-01
<MarkDude> Who is the lead for Ohio now?
<Unit193> We have a council of Cheri703, Jacob and itsafork (IIRC)
<Cheri703> nope, gilbert instead of jacob
<jacob> ^
<Unit193> Eh, I knew one of those two didn't work (Jonathan Buckly or something like that)
<MarkDude> Cool, the whole triumvirate thing can work well
<Unit193> (Sorry for the ping jacob :/)\
<Cheri703> jon buckley is itsafork
<MarkDude> Cali has it also
<jacob> np ;
<Unit193> Cheri703: I know
 * MarkDude will be in Ohio for OLF. Everyone should come see my talk on Friday
<MarkDude> Linux is a cult (but a good one)
 * Unit193 might not go to all of it and will foget :/
<Unit193> I think I have to pick what day I would like to go
<Cheri703> I'm planning/hoping to be there every day MarkDude :) are you still wanting a place to crash?
<Cheri703> Unit193: if I go down, you can carpool
<MarkDude> Cheri703, for at least a day or 2- i think I am getting room Friday
<Cheri703> ok
<MarkDude> So what is fun to do in Ohio?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Thanks. I'll find out what's going on when it gets a little closer
<Cheri703> uhm....hehe, not much in central ohio MarkDude
<Cheri703> my town has a carousel... >.>
<MarkDude> Ok - that covers an hour or two :)
<Unit193> The county has a good fair
<Cheri703> heh, uhm, there are some food places that are good in columbus, as far as "things to do" I dunno...depends on what you want to do...
<MarkDude> Experience Ohio
<MarkDude> Try some good food- have heard some good things
<jacob> Genji is a great japanese place to eat, it's in Dublin (~20-30 mins NW of columbus)
<jacob> and all of the places on High St
<jacob> ooh! and BD's mongolian. but that's not all that uncommon. :D
<Cheri703> if you want not super fancy, there's always raising cane's chicken fingers :)
<jacob> mmm, yes, i had that friday :9
 * Cheri703 misses tim horton's and raising cane's, there are none in mansfield
<jacob> Five Guys also comes to mind
<Cheri703> I've never had five guys
<Cheri703> but I think they are more common in other areas
<jacob> probably some of the best burgers you'll ever have
<Cheri703> I'm open to trying it :)
<jacob> and fries, too
<Cheri703> also jeni's ice cream
<Cheri703> and/or graeter's
<Cheri703> trying to think of anything that is fairly uniquely ohioan or at least midwestern :)
<Unit193> Jones?
<jacob> heh heh
 * MarkDude is allergic to dairy
<Unit193> Anyone know if canthus is really busy or something?
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> anyone go to pyohio this weekend?
<thafreak> Have I said recently that I hate java apps?
<Unit193> itsafork: Howdy, nice to "see" you
<itsafork> Unit193: thanks!how;s it going?!?
<Unit193> Not too bad, but I may have too many irssi windows open... How about you?
<Cheri703> hola folks :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: Howdy
<dzho> Cheri703: get that gyro yet?
<Cheri703> I did indeed :)
<Cheri703> it was super tasty :)
<dzho> yum
<CosmicPizza> hi there howdy ?
<Unit193> CosmicPizza: Howdy
<CosmicPizza> great !
<CosmicPizza> someone has a simply howto' s to make my own ftp server on ubuntu desktop ?
<CosmicPizza> i made my own apache' s server to have a blog but i can' t make a ftp' s server
<itsafork> hey CosmicPizza, i just want you to know that you're making me rather hungry
<CosmicPizza> yeah i' m an ufo pizza
<CosmicPizza> a giant one
<itsafork> lol
<Unit193> More to eat? ;)
<CosmicPizza> like a celeb ufo in a certain 4 jullet film
<CosmicPizza> jully
<dzho> ITYM "July"
<dzho> CosmicPizza: if you install openssh-server, then those with accounts will be able to use sftp to transfer files to the computer
<dzho> many "ftp" clients will handle sftp these days
<dzho> for even more security, one can set up a chroot jail, but it is far from simple
<CosmicPizza> i trthx, i try
<CosmicPizza> sorry, thx
<dzho> np
<thafreak> speaking of plain old ftp servers, I've always prefered pureftp
<thafreak> makes setting up "virtual" ftp users really easy...
<thafreak> i.e. ftp accounts without needing system accounts...
<thafreak> aptitude show pure-ftpd
<dzho> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Network_Other/ftp-daemons.html
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-02
<Unit193> http://www.motifake.com/index.php?start=138092 Nice!
<thafreak> paultag: I just realized you're not in OH, so does that mean OLF will be tagless?
<paultag> thafreak: there's a good potental :(
<paultag> thafreak: I'm going to try to get there as hard as I can
<thafreak> paultag: if you do not show, I will replace you with a small shell script
<thafreak> already began planning it's implementation
<thafreak> actually, it may be a webapp
<paultag> thafreak: :)
<paultag> thafreak: don't talk to me about webapps
<paultag> thafreak: my job right now is converting PL/1 code to Java struts2 webapps
<paultag> thafreak: kill me?
<_bbb_> i left my tiny violin at home
<_bbb_> id play a sad song in slow motion
<paultag> _bbb_: I'm crying in the corner
<_bbb_> fa fa fa fa fa fa fa
<_bbb_> sad song
<_bbb_> yeah its not looking like i'll be making it either
<_bbb_> maybe
 * paultag criews
<paultag> that's an odd noise
<thafreak> geez...is anyone going?
<thafreak> Now I got to replace two people with shell scripts
<_bbb_> baby is due in october
<_bbb_> so maybe one day
<thafreak> just tell your wife to hold it in :)
<_bbb_> i felt the baby hiccupping yesterday
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-03
<dmcglone> Cheri you around?
<Cheri703> yep
<dmcglone> What was the URL of your website again. I thought I had it in my bookmarks
<Cheri703> www.techheroohio.com
<dmcglone> Ah I forgot the "ohio"
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> content is on my list of things to do :/
<dmcglone> cool, I'm working getting a good layout for you
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<dmcglone> I'm trying to make sure it will be easy to expand
<Cheri703> I want it to appeal to business folks too
<dmcglone> because you don't have much yet
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone> Well make sure you update me when you get content so I can add it.
<Cheri703> will do :)
<Cheri703> and thanks :D
<dmcglone> Sure thing :-)
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-04
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone around today?
<thafreak> ping -b 255.255.255.255
<paultag> Reply from i.am.pault.ag: bytes=32 time=240s TTL=52
<paultag> Reply from i.am.pault.ag: bytes=32 time=240s TTL=52
<paultag> ^C
<paultag> $
<dzho> thafreak: no, I am not around
<dzho> ;-)
<thafreak> crap
<thafreak> anyone see this: https://github.com/devstructure/blueprint
<thafreak> reverse engineer's your server's setup, and spits out a puppet or chef config to re-create your server
<thafreak> i haven't tried it yet though
<dzho> huh
<thafreak> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/22/oracle_buys_ksplice/
<dzho> > Oracle Linux Premier Support costs $2,299 per year on a four-socket x64 server, while a RHEL Premium support contract costs $6,498 for a one-year term.
<dzho> dear sweet fsm, I had no idea they charged that for support.
<thafreak> you ever see what canonical charges?
<thafreak> It's like $800 for desktop support
<thafreak> it's still cheaper though
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-05
<dzho> speaking of charges
<dzho> http://i.imgur.com/BI5Dt.png
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<paultag> thafreak: proke
<paultag> thafreak: http://turntable.fm/ubuntuallstars
<_bbb> what
<paultag> _bbb: yeah mang
<paultag> _bbb: come join
<_bbb> here i go
<paultag> thafreak: you're a god among men
<thafreak> anyone ever look at this stuff: http://hubzero.org/
<thafreak> yeah chap-hop
<_bbb> amusing
<_bbb> the gentry lifestyle
<paultag> _bbb: hahaha
<paultag> thafreak: yeah that song is rowdy
<_bbb> straight outta surrey
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: dude, you're missing some int0x80 on turntable
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: thafreak is cranking dualcore on turntable.fm
<Derath-Srvr> Missing a lot it seems, what's up?
<Derath-Srvr> Ah lol
<paultag> haha a:)
<Derath-Srvr> Can't connect at the moment
<paultag> sed s/a:)/:)/g
<paultag> np
<paultag> it just ended anyway
<thafreak> going through this docs for setting up hubzero...it wants you to install on deb lenny (squeeze "not supported yet")
<thafreak> and it literally says to create a 100GB bootable root partition...
<thafreak> and then a 50gb part for each project you host
<thafreak> WTF
<Derath-Srvr> thafreak: Got the form in yesterday, I also let the contact know that someone else was sending the check
<thafreak> cool, the check should be there today
<Derath-Srvr> Wonderful! btw, have some news... will pm you...
<thafreak> holy crap people
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<thafreak> canton city schools is looking for a high school teacher to teach VIDEO GAME PROGRAMMING!
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<thafreak> "Canton City Schools is seeking qualified applicants to fill the high school teacher position of Video Gaming Instructor for the 2011-2012 academic year"
<thafreak> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Qk9oRC-3vm7qt1dmgvD7PiLWKth45X5KPJQNTQ4a7MM/edit?hl=en_US
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-06
 * skellat looks around, runs away
<Cheri703> hola folks
<Unit193> Howdy
<Cheri703> so I'm going to attempt to learn some infosec stuff :)
<Cheri703> that's my new project
<Cheri703> paultag: around?
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah
<Cheri703> sooo....I'm hoping to start learning some infosec stuff...just finished a "basics of information security" and about to start "Hacking: the art of exploitation"
<Cheri703> and hypatia is going to teach me some metasploitable stuff in a few weeks :)
<paultag> Cheri703: fun :)
 * Cheri703 will be teh haxorz
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> yeah, it seems like it will be interesting
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-07
<jacob> blargh, power outage at the datacenter
<paultag> fail :(
<paultag> At BC we have two backup batteries ready to run the datacenter for a few hours and a full blown generater that kicks on when the batts get low
<jacob> there are backups at HE, but it's likely they failed, were in-use for a time already, or there was some electrical problem
<paultag> dang
<jacob> aww, now i have to start uptime from day 1 again, i was around 100 :P
<paultag> jacob: generator?
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> awww
<jacob> typically external power outages don't affect the DC for much, i'm guessing this was a problem inside
<jacob> i think my uptime record is sometime around 400 days
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> 69 days, 15:47:55 <--- Router :P
<Unit193> (Yes I know I'm an hour late and it's not really related)
<Cheri703> my router is fairly unreliable...
<Unit193> Mine is good, but the uptime for now is very bad :/   Never found another?
<Cheri703> not yet
<Cheri703> it's good enough, just have to restart it every so often
<Cheri703> do we know a donald allison?
<Cheri703> (added me on g+ has some other ubuntu folks)
<Unit193> I do not think so...
<Unit193> But I know nicks best :P
<BiosElement> *waves*
<Unit193> BiosElement: Howdy and welcome back
<Cheri703> hola BiosElement
<Unit193> You don't quit WeeChat :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-30
<canthus13> Woo. "Diagnose the conniption project"!
<BiosElement> yano: Well I did anyway heh
<yano> BiosElement: you did eh?
<BiosElement> yano: Aye, it was quite fun ^_^
<yano> BiosElement: were you there today? (at the lightning talks)?
<BiosElement> yano: I was there both days all day. Co-Lead the Registration.
<yano> ah, nice, wait a second are you short with curly hair?
<BiosElement> haha, well I don't fall into the short category but curly hair is for sure right.
<yano> ah, i think i was sitting in the row in front of you at the lightning talks
<yano> 1 row in front of you and to the left 3
<yano> behind Carl the camera guy
<BiosElement> haha Ahh awesome heh
<yano> if you are who i think you are
<yano> heh
<BiosElement> Quite probably. My hair tends to make me stand out a little bit.
<yano> lol, i think i might be thinking you are short because of the chairs at the registration desk
<BiosElement> That was probably it. The chairs were killer so I decided to screw posture and just sloutch so I didn't break something. >.>
<Unit193> You could just look him up on one of his many sites. :P
<yano> doesn't seem many people knew about #pyohio
<yano> sites?
<Unit193> ircnick.com, bioshub, etc, etc,etc. :P
<BiosElement> hahaha, I do kinda have the bioselement query covered
<BiosElement> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114509130251275254461/albums/5627592034233363473/5627592034699205042
<BiosElement> I had shorter hair back then
<Unit193> Yep, many and I just have a .tk. :P
<yano> i actually tried going to *ircnick*.com and didn't put 2 and 2 together -.- lol
<Unit193> Hah, I figured I shouldn't do nick.com. :P
<yano> lol
<BiosElement> Did get some decent work done today though, so it was a good excuse to work.
<yano> should have came to the code sprints tonight
<yano> there are 3/4 of us here
<yano> 3 or 4 of us
<BiosElement> I was going to, but originally I was going to have dinner with a friend, though that fell through. >.>
<yano> aww
<BiosElement> Yehh, ironically a friend who I was going to be recommending to my boss for tech support. Not so sure about that anymore >.>
<Unit193> He needz a new friend he says?
<BiosElement> Hmm?
<Unit193> Futurama, nevermind.
<BiosElement> Heh, I avoid most of that stuff
<Unit193> So, you ever going to setup your quassel core again? :P
<BiosElement> I keep thinking I'm gonna replace quassel since it's so unsupported
<Unit193> irssi+tmux/screen (tmux doesn't work well for me)
<BiosElement> True
<Unit193> ...Or give me access to try it, make sure it works. :D
<paultag> irssi works great
<Unit193> paultag+1!
<BiosElement> Yes paultag, We all know you love irssi ;)
<Unit193> But you see, I have to make sure his server accepts it. ;)
<paultag> :-)
<Unit193> *Now* you see what I have to check.
<paultag> I have a *legit* setup
<paultag> local notifications, local copy of the logs, etc, etc :)|
<Unit193> As do I, rnotify.pl though since I'm not sitting at that computer.
<paultag> ah, I'll have to check that out
<paultag> brb, hacking
<Unit193> I have the Scroll Lock led blink in case I have something full screen.
<Unit193> Goodbye trekweb.
<Unit193> Hey!
<BiosElement2> UnHey!
<BiosElement2> I just rembered I already had byobu setup on my server and weechat was already basically configured.
<Unit193> Bleh....
<BiosElement2> Yeah yeah, I'm evil for not using software that hasn't had bug patches for two years :P
<Unit193> I meant byobu more than that. :P
<BiosElement2> hah, Byobu isn't much more then default configs for tmux anymore.
<Unit193> It's actually had a few commits, but not much.
<BiosElement2> Oh? I was just going off their main page and a dozen bug reports that looked important picked at random
<Unit193> Yeah, one commit was just adding a help ref from another /help command. :P
<BiosElement2> How very helpful
<Unit193> Actually, it was something that could have helped - a while back.
<BiosElement2> See, I really did actually write a whole 20 lines of code today! Told yoy I was productive! >.> https://github.com/BiosElement/BiosBase/commits/feature/auth
<BiosElement> And wow, pasting that totally notified me. ^_^
<Unit193> Nice.
<BiosElement2> It was about time I gave that project a bit of attention.
<Unit193> pianobar is the only one I pretend to do, added a couple things I think are nice and should maybe give a diff next time he's on IRC.
<BiosElement2> I keep having people ask me about it so I figured I had to stop being lazy
<Unit193> Just need to setup auth.
<BiosElement2> My auth branch kinda grew as the use-case expanded and the app-plugin feature list grew.
<BiosElement2> Bleh, I need to write better tech support docs
<Unit193> I just tell them to download my UVNC single click.
<Unit193> Docs aren't ever easy...
<BiosElement2> That would require me fixing it for them. I'm not fixing Minecraft servers for several hundred people who wanted to upload 10Gb worlds onto a 2Gb ramdisk.
<BiosElement2> Oh look, Ubisoft installs sony-style DRM that lets any webpage install anything on your system. Awesome!
<canthus13> Nice.
<BiosElement2> Aye, it's quite nice of em.
<canthus13> Now to add code to IGN that uploads a virus that deletes everything from ubisoft.
<canthus13> I love http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore
<canthus13> the server cabling ones are amazing.
<thafreak> anyone know what's up with this leapsecond bug?
<thafreak> I heard about it a while ago, but never looked into it really
<thafreak> now my one xen box is going nuts...only thing I can find online about my symptoms suggests this leap second issue...
<paultag> thafreak: CPU load maxed?
<paultag> thafreak: date -s "`date`"
<thafreak> tried that...didn't do shit
<thafreak> not thinking it's this bug afterall
<thafreak> got a constant 15-50% cpu usage just ksoftirqd
<thafreak> ok...turns out one of my debian squeeze vm's was the culprit...
<thafreak> full-upgrade and a reboot, and my dom0 is not freaking out anymore
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> thank God...I was going to do something crazy if I didn't get this working
<thafreak> doesn't help when your wireless keyboard batteries die mid typing on the console
<thafreak> makes you freak out that your net connection died again
<paultag> hahaha
<thafreak> i hate being a sysadmin...
<thafreak> it's just full of being angry all the time, smashing keyboards, people bitching
<paultag> yeah.
<paultag> programming isn't much different
<thafreak> the times when you actually feel good cause you setup something slick...far too few and far between
<thafreak> yeah...i know...
<thafreak> i want to be a pro video game player
<paultag> I want to be a programmer.
<paultag> all bitching aside, it's fucking awesome.
<thafreak> meh, like you said...to much frustration there too :)
<paultag> I can take it :)
<paultag> a lot of frustration in video games, too
<thafreak> course i get pretty frustrated gaming at times too...damn high school kids kicking my ass
<paultag> I don't know too many highschoolers who can beat me at programming :)
<paultag> I was a high schooler who beat vets at coding in my free time.
<paultag> not to get cocky here
<canthus13> this is so funny.. I really wanna get out of ISP support for system admin. :P
<paultag> y'all wana be programmers :>
<canthus13> I'd love to, but I don't have the skills. :P
<Unit193> I'd like to know, don't want it enough to learn proper.
<canthus13> Soo.. the leap second bug only affects kernels < 2.6.29?
<paultag> I'm getting ready to hack some swag-nasty code
<paultag> I'm about to classify how radical every single state-level rep is in the USA
<paultag> this is going to make someone's face blead
<paultag> erm, bleed
<thafreak> no it affected squeeze which uses 2.6.32
<paultag> lucky I don't need to spell
<canthus13> thafreak: hmm.
<thafreak> i prefer bleading to bleeding
<canthus13> so... squeeze doesn't have an update for it yet?
<thafreak> i have no idea...all i know is I did a full-upgrade (including kernel update) and my problem went away
<thafreak> I don't even know 100% it was this leap second bug tbh
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> I have no available kernel.
<paultag> dafuq
<canthus13> ...to upgrade to.
<paultag> ah
<paultag> makes more sense
<thafreak> maybe you're ok then
<canthus13> Linux Titan 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Sun May 6 04:01:19 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<thafreak> you have high load with softirqd going nuts?
<canthus13> nope.
<canthus13> my highest load is 0.01
<thafreak> eh, if you aren't suffering, then don't worry bout it...
<canthus13> :)
 * canthus13 really needs to figure out how to get his TOPS-20 emulator connected and answering telnet.
<paultag> 17:32 < jcristau> hmm
<paultag> 17:32 < jcristau> projectb=> select source, version, char_length(version) from changes ORDER BY char_length(version) DESC limit 1;
<paultag> 17:32 < jcristau>  source  |                     version                     | char_length
<paultag> 17:32 < jcristau> ---------+-------------------------------------------------+-------------
<paultag> 17:32 < jcristau>  icedove | 1.5.0.13+1.5.0.15b.dfsg1+prepatch080614i-0etch1 |          47
<paultag> 17:32 < paultag> oh god
<paultag> debian, dear lord, debian
<paultag> 17:35 < Laney> flashplugin-nonfree | 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 |          58 ← longest one ever in ubuntu though
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-31
<BiosElement2> I really need to keep more resonable hours
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
 * canthus13 drools.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-01
<BiosElement> I wonder if it's a bad thing that Fedora seems really attractive to me right now...
<Unit193> ...Just after I read about it having mate.
<BiosElement> What about what? >.>
<BiosElement> Oh yeah, the gnome2 thingy?
<Unit193> Yep.
<BiosElement> I'm a KDE guy myself and was impressed at how responsive it was even on a vbox
<Unit193> I'm not a fan of MATE/Gnome2/Unity/Gnome3, but not exactly tried them either. :P
<BiosElement> Fedora seems to have a somewhat more open community as well. :/
<BiosElement> Not to say Ubuntu's closed, but it's better then say Debian. Communities without an enforced Conduct I tend to avoid >.>
<canthus13> Meh. the enforced CoC is becoming.. well.. remember what Linus said about monkeys and BSD?
<BiosElement> canthus13: And without it "You noob, go back to windows!" is the attitude of the day. Which doesn't help anyone. >.> At least there's a recourse and some social pressure to not be an ass to everyone else.
<canthus13> True.
<BiosElement> Not saying it's perfect, but I personally don't like to see people being ridiculed for not knowing everything about the system
<canthus13> I'm not saying we don't need it.. I'm just saying some people wield it like a weapon.  At least, they did... I've pretty much pulled out of any ubuntu-related things, aside from here and the forbidden ##club-ubuntu, whose very mention will have you banned from certain other official channels. :/
<BiosElement> I don't know what's up with that, and also avoid most major channels, but it's good to know someone can't get away with being a total ass on the forums or in #ubuntu
<canthus13> O
<canthus13> I'm also referring to the changes in the CoC that came up a while back, which basically said 'agree or get out of my clubhouse!'
<BiosElement> Did they ever sort that mess out?
<BiosElement> Doesn't appear they merged it. If they ever choose to do so I'd have to step down from any so-called 'leadership' work I do related to it.
<canthus13> Ok.
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<canthus13> I dunno. If I find a community that's less anal about itself, I'll likely jump ship.
<BiosElement> If fedora didn't use yum/rpm I'd already be there. :/
<BiosElement> Debian I'd love to support but the attitudes I've seen running around there make me less then thrilled about needing a hand with 'anything' that breaks. >.>
<canthus13> If fedora wasn't redhat based I'd be there already.
<BiosElement> Nice thing about redhat though is their focus is more on enterprise servers then user desktops.
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 doesn't need an enterprise server. Debian works fine for his servers.
<BiosElement> For my servers I use whatever I'm running on my desktop at the time. :/ Lazy but it makes testing easier
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I use Mint on desktops and Debian on servers.
<BiosElement> I won't touch mint if you paid me. I'm still of the opinion that project steals from whoever they can. The mozilla ad-theft nonsense never did get admitted by them.
 * canthus13 shrugs. It works, and works well. they've prolly got one of the better implementations of gnome 3 that I've seen.
<BiosElement> But then I'm told I hold grudges so that's more me then anything. >.>
 * canthus13 holds grudges... He still hates the Tigers for beating San Diego.
<canthus13> ....in 1984.
<BiosElement> hah, For what it's worth, I saw a few benchmarks that gave Fedora about 10-20% speed boost compared to Ubuntu.
<canthus13> so it can annoy me faster than ubuntu. :P
<BiosElement> Exactly!
<canthus13> The few times I've tried Fedora it's been a disappointing mess.
<BiosElement> I was just at PyOhio this weekend and it looked to be the distro of choice around there anyway heh.
 * canthus13 nods.
<BiosElement> I 'can' say I didn't catch a sniff of Unity. :P
<canthus13> heh. I still don't like unity.
<BiosElement> I tried it on my laptop
<BiosElement> It lasted 24 hours.
<BiosElement> And this was a full install mind you, not a live disk.
<canthus13> heh.
<canthus13> I threw it on a VM... it's like... someone took Gnome3 and broke it.
<BiosElement> To be fair, I tried Gnome 3 for 5 minutes and it seemed the same level of stupidity
<canthus13> It is if you use it as-is... Mint's version is nice, if you get rid of the bottom panel and that stupid menu system.
<BiosElement> Sane defaults would be nice
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> I still prefer gnome 2, mind you.
<BiosElement> It wasn't bad. I fell in love with KDE though.
<thafreak> Is it just me, or is about 98% of all poorly configured mail servers running exchange?
<thafreak> sure, let me make my email server stupider, and let in more spam, just so I can accept email from brain dead M$ exchange servers
<thafreak> fuck email
<canthus13> Fuck MacMail. :/
<thafreak> nah, fuck all of email...
<Unit193> BiosElement: I do agree with you there on mint, not touching it other than maybe poking at their Xfce spin, maybe.
<thafreak> if your business relies on email to survive, spend the money and hire a non-moron...or outsource it so it's some one elses problem
<BiosElement> thafreak: Agreed
<thafreak> wait, why you guys anti-mint?
 * canthus13 isn't.
<BiosElement> Unit193: I've poked their KDE spin, it's just a restyled Kubuntu really
<BiosElement> thafreak: I am because I'm of the opinion they steal from other projects, add little of their own, ignore licenses and then pretend it never happened. But that's me >.>
<thafreak> so you think they're microsoft? :)
<BiosElement> thafreak: No, They make microsoft look good at times.
<thafreak> ouch
<BiosElement> My bad BTW
<BiosElement> As of July, They're still hijacking browser search results.
<dzho> BiosElement: you left out my top beef about mint
<BiosElement> Oh?
<dzho> everyone treats them like a distro
<BiosElement> haha, they claim to be one last I looked.
<dzho> really?
<dzho> that is pretty shitty, given they point back to others' repos for most stuff
<BiosElement> At least Ubuntu is mostly self-hosted >.>
<dzho> if they ran their own buildd's for everything that'd be different
<dzho> yeah
<BiosElement> If I have to ask someone what details they're using with FTP because it keeps telling them to try agian, I'm gonna start writing a browser upload system >.>
<BiosElement> As amazing as it sounds, "It's broke" is painfully useless to me.
<dzho> ftp as in port 23?
<dzho> like, real old-school ftp, instead of sftp?
 * dzho is uncertain as to what use case for ftp can't be covered by http and sftp/ssh these days.
<thafreak> 21
<jandrusk> Telnet uses TCP 23, FTP uses 21 and 20.
<thafreak> here's a use...ftp you can setup non-system, i.e. virtual ftp only users
<paultag> o/
<thafreak> sftp...i haven't found a decent way to do that yet
<thafreak> plus lots of software supports ftp...
<thafreak> it's plain and simple
<thafreak> but if anyone knows how to create virtual sftp users who don't clutter up my password file and can't get a shell or do anything else ssh is capable of, I'm listening
<thafreak> i know how to do the last part...i found how to force users to only get the sftp binary and never a shell, and to chroot them...
<jandrusk> You could use vsftpd and leverage LDAP authentication.
<thafreak> i use pure-ftp...i meant how to do that with sftp
<jandrusk> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-sshd-to-use-openldap-server.html
<thafreak> yeah, but that's a hassle too :) ldap is nice for places with lots of machines and all
<paultag> ldap is great.
<thafreak> but with pure-ftp, I can have virtual users in a simple text file...a mysql database, etc
<thafreak> ldap is alright...it's overkill most of the time :)
<paultag> db.debian.org, bah
<paultag> brah*
<paultag> it makes my life so much easier
<paultag> not only people, but also domain records, machines, etc
<paultag> it's great
<thafreak> i know dude...I was setting up ldap servers when you were potty training :)
<paultag> :|
<thafreak> and for the record I *hate* ftp...
<thafreak> well I don't have a problem with it...but I *hate* running it as a service for others
<thafreak> no one knows how to use it
<thafreak> NO ONE
<thafreak> you just get emails all day everyday..."ftp server doesn't work"
<thafreak> no it does...you're just an idiot
<thafreak> you can't use internet explorer is all, moron
<paultag> you can use chrome
<paultag> or firefox
<paultag> or opera
<paultag> or … well … most other browsers
<thafreak> most don't let you upload...
<thafreak> and they ALL try to log you in anonymously...and I *always* setup my ftp servers to deny anonymous
<thafreak> which is where the problems start
<thafreak> they stick your ftp server info in their browser, which tries anonymous login
<thafreak> and boom, they get an error
<thafreak> then the emails start...you'r ftp server doesn't work
<thafreak> I wish I had all the days back that I wasted tracking down non-existent ftp problems
<thafreak> so...anyway...sorry to hijack the convo in here
<thafreak> for the record, I've been trying to push people to use either ajaxplorer or now owncloud
<thafreak> browser uploads for the masses...
<thafreak> alright, I'm done bitching...I'll leave now so normal conversation can continue
<dzho> thafreak: ah, 21
<dzho> sign error ;-)
<dzho> I challenge the idea that ftp is "plain and simple" given that it has this weird two-port, active/passive complexity going on
<dzho> http is plain and simple
<dzho> and since you're going to want to chroot your ftp server anyway, why not just chroot your ssh server and put users in the chroot's /etc/passwd?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-02
<thafreak> now I remember why i losened the smtp rules on my old mail server...
<thafreak> SO many mailservers configured to HELO with invalid names...mostly due to being set up with internal only, not publicly resolvable dns names
<canthus13> http://www.redbubble.com/people/obvian/works/9171227-the-black-knight-rises
<thafreak> Oh brother, even citrix go to meeting...they use some company to do email blasts which guess what...has an invalid helo!
<thafreak> maybe i'm just being too strict
<thafreak> canthus13: saw that on facebook yesterday...
<thafreak> wonder how he rises with no legs
<canthus13> Fountains of blood.
<BiosElement> Well this is gonna be a long night
<Cheri703> I got in bed at 2:30, after an hour I gave up and came back out to the computer :/ so much for trying to get to sleep earlier...
<Unit193> It has happened though, it can work... :P
<Cheri703> eh, yeah, I usually go a few nights earlier, then a few nights MUCH LATER, then a few nights earlier and so on
<Unit193> I've found it ends up being later, and later, and later, until you crash and reset it.
<Cheri703> I kind of alternate until I settle into something, it's like I've banked hours of sleep and need to burn them off or something
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-03
<paultag> yo jandrusk
<paultag> erm, jacob
<paultag> jacob: are you going to OLF?
<jacob> paultag: yeah, I think I am. still need to register
<paultag> yeah me too
<paultag> jacob: do you know how I can fly into c-bus and get to this hotel without running up a crazy taxi fare?
<jacob> haven't heard of anything regarding a -ohio booth though :/
<paultag> yeah, me either :'(
<jacob> paultag: hmm, the airport is pretty far from gccc & the hotel
<paultag> fuck
<jacob> however, do you know what hotel you'll be at?
<paultag> I think I'll book dury or whatever
<paultag> they give you free drinks
<paultag> I was there two years ago
<jacob> heh heh :D
<jacob> i think they might have an airport shuttle, lemme check
<paultag> ♥ ← for you, jacob
 * yano spots a wild jacob
<jacob> also, there's a COTA line that runs between mid-columbus & the airport. googled a bit, looks like they might have one, might want to call them and ask
<jacob> hey yano
<paultag> I'll do that :)
<paultag> the other option is to fly into CLE
<paultag> a day or two early
<paultag> and hang out / drive down with mathay
<jacob> if you can't find anything, let me know; i might be able to drive by there and pick up some people. (no guarantee there though)
<paultag> which I might do, just for the melt
<paultag> jacob: thanks bro. It'll just be me
<paultag> I'll let you know what I find
<jacob> oke
<Cheri703> I really want to go to OLF, but it is the same weekend as DerbyCon and I *might* be going there...
<paultag> :(
<Cheri703> careerwise derbycon will be WAY more productive I think, but I want to go to OLF :/
<canthus13> 'that damn tech locked my internet on so I can't turns it off!'
<canthus13> I'm going to OLF, paultag is going.  The choice should be easy. :)
<paultag> canthus13: :D
 * canthus13 has to go. someone is going to have a 1U dual opteron server for him. :)
<Cheri703> true canthus13, if derbycon doesn't happen, I will do everything in my power to get to OLF. derbycon thing might be work related as well as "industry I want to go into" related
<canthus13> ah.
<Cheri703> it is an infosec conference in louiville, ky, so...having one THAT close = really appealing
<canthus13> Holypoop. 250 bucks for the privelege of installing Linux on an actual computer??
<canthus13> :/
<canthus13> Ooo.. the slumber party is free, though. :D
 * canthus13 wonders if it's coed.
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> also louiSville, delayed typo recognition
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Cheri703: There's a slumber party at OLF.
<Cheri703> that can only have good outcomes >.>
<dzho> eek
<paultag> what the fuck
<paultag> wait what
<paultag> you've got to be kidding
<dzho> speak up son stop mumbling tell us what's ailin' ya
<paultag> 13:28 <+canthus13> Cheri703: There's a slumber party at OLF.
<paultag> 13:56 < paultag> you've got to be kidding
<paultag> dzho: :)
<dzho> heh
 * paultag murmers to himself
<dzho> yeah, that's more Yosemite Sam than Foghorn Leghorn
<canthus13> Heh.
<paultag> fuck, I need to book a plane ticket
<paultag> plain ticket
<dzho> you had it the first time
<dzho> aeroplane
<paultag> it was joke
<dzho> well I say it was a joke, son
<dzho> sorry, I do not know why I am channelling a warner bros property here right now
<dzho> sometimes, it just happens
<dzho> too close to fly, too far to drive, for us
<dzho> I did it last year, alone, in the rain.
 * dzho whimpers
<paultag> I missed last year
<paultag> first year i've missed since like 2008
<paultag> or something
<paultag> can't remember
<dzho> likely story
<paultag> getting too old
<canthus13> paultag: you were there.. you just drank more than when Nagios bought the bar.
<paultag> hahahahaha
<canthus13> that's why you can't remember. :)
<paultag> oh man, that was a good time
<paultag> that was a damn fine time
<dzho> honestly, I don't mind so much the solo drive, it's the not knowing folks at the other end that is a bit of a bummer
<dzho> the drive is sort of a nerd vision quest thing
<canthus13> HEh,.
<canthus13> Just don't come near me if you're hallucinating while driving..
<dzho> haha
<dzho> that's where the "sort of" and "nerd" bits come into play.
<canthus13> yay luinch time.
<paultag> OK, it's official
<paultag> I've taken time off work
<paultag> 28th and 1st
<canthus13> Awesome. :)
 * canthus13 is just gonna drive down friday night, camp somehwere, then drive home saturday night.
<paultag> I think I might fly into CLE
<canthus13> anyway. back later. food calls.
<paultag> and drive down with Mathay
<paultag> later canthus13
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-04
<Unit193> Howdy, farded.
<farded> hello
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-05
<Unit193> So it seems this years OLF will be less Ubu than normal...
<canthus13> Not surprising. Canonical has pissed off a lot of the Open Source people.
<Unit193> The flavors are just fine.
<paultag> canthus13++
<BiosElement> Doesn't help though with how inactive We've been. >.>
<Unit193> Hah, you don't say?
<canthus13> woo storms.
<BiosElement> Nope, I totally don't say. Did someone say something? ;P
<Unit193> canthus13: Hah, just noticed a little sound, and looked at http://www.wunderground.com/auto/wxmap/
<canthus13> Yeah... I'm right under the nasty little finger of red over toledo.
<canthus13> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=DTX&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
<Unit193> Better than later, when you're sleeping.
 * Cheri703 apologizes for her inactivity
<Unit193> Cheri703: Howdy!
<Cheri703> soulcrushing job since september kind of had that effect :/
<Cheri703> o/
<Cheri703> BUT I AM ALIVE AND FREE NOW
<Unit193> Still randomly going to C-Bus?
<Cheri703> uhm...no?
<Cheri703> I haven't been to columbus in months and months
<Cheri703> brb
<Cheri703> back
<Cheri703> ?
<toddc> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-29
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (124): http://tx0.org/6bn  Speex Version (124): http://tx0.org/6bo | Second star to the right and straight on till...wait, where did that orange barrel come from?
<skellat> Moo...
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> thafreak: is DJing all over the place
<thafreak> Word
<thafreak> was wondering when you'd get annoyed enough to say something ;)
<thafreak> you have a filter set up yet? :)
<yano> anyone go to PyOhio?
<paultag> I can kill the emails
<thafreak> No, I kinda wished I did go...but I still don't feel developery enough
<thafreak> I created a room on tt.fm and setup a bot to stay in there and be my moderator
<thafreak> So I can just play whatever I want if I'm not liking what the other rooms are doing
<thafreak> you been quiet taggy...not even much chatter in whube for weeks it seems
<paultag> sorry, been busy
<paultag> overloaded to like 140%
<thafreak> i bet
<thafreak> any of you wish you had $800 lying around to reserve an Edge?
<dzho> yeah, the Edge isn't going to make it
<dzho> unless shuttleworth is gaming the thing
<thafreak> you don't think they'll get the 32m?
<dzho> they're already about $1m off pace
<dzho> they needed a bit more than $1m/day
<dzho> they have 24 days left, but need $25m
<dzho> the forum compromise and extended downtime is probably not helping
<thafreak> yeah, i don't know if there are THAT many people who buy unlocked phones
<thafreak> not many people feel comfortable dropping $600 or more for a phone
<thafreak> I bought an unlocked palm treo once...don't think I'll do that again
<dzho> I bought an unlocked G2 and an unlocked n900, and now both are old and gathering dust
<dzho> it's not an "investment" it's an expensive consumption
<thafreak> yes
<thafreak> i don't even spend $800 when i buy a new laptop :)
<dzho> heh
<thafreak> i do like the concept though, and I hope it catches on
<dzho> plus, every time Unity hard locks my ultrabook, I sort of wish they were able to make a go at it with just computers.
<thafreak> if the even just generate enough buzz that people start expecting that kind of functionality...
<thafreak> haha
<dzho> plus, I know it probably doesn't sell, but I wish it were more about free software and less just about the Ubuntu branding.
<thafreak> that's what debian is for :)
<thafreak> and with the software being free, you'd think that ALL these phones would be a bit cheaper
 * dzho finishes glancing at the indiegogo page again
<dzho> so, they did expand on the pledge levels
<dzho> I thought it was pretty stupid when they started that it was either $20 or $800 and nothing in between.
<dzho> I guess they were just playing me.
<thafreak> when they initially started, there was a $600 level, but it was limited to like 5000
<thafreak> and those went almost instantly, hence their quick rise to 3m
<thafreak> I think every canonical employee bought one at that level :)
<dzho> when I looked, there were just the two levels.  I think they introduced intermediate levels a few days into it.
<thafreak> yeah, that was after the $600 level sold out...then people scoffed at the $800 level so they added more in between
<skellat> Well, the nice Interactive Voice Response system for ODJFS unemployment said they'll gladly call me back in more than 3 hours so my position as not even having a "Widow's Mite" to give to Ubuntu Edge continues
<dzho> ODJFS?
<dzho> ah
<dzho> OH dept of job and family services
<dzho> when I lived in ohio, I was not employed.
<dzho> but I was too young to be considered "unemployed"
<dzho> :|
<skellat> My position on Ubuntu Edge was enunciated in this week's episode of the Burning Circle as shown in the rough transcript: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/158
<jenni> [ Burning Circle Episode 124 | Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/13gPI1k
<thafreak> So, I'm teaching a sysadmin class this fall
<thafreak> but I don't think it'll be possible to have the students install an OS
<yano> "Imagine an operating system where you have complete control over everything..."
<paultag> thafreak: at kent or?
<thafreak> The CS department has VM servers...but to give a bunch of students access to be able to install an os would be problematic
<thafreak> yeah, kent this time
<yano> "Now imagine a window which lets you enter commands to control anything you want..."
<thafreak> and the guy who maintains the labs doesn't like to install any software on the machines
<thafreak> so I don't think I can convince him to get virtualbox slapped on any lab machines
<thafreak> Anyone have any alternate ideas? Or is "installing" not super important these days...
<skellat> Use AWS at the free tier?
<thafreak> Racking my brain, the most detailed thing you can do during an install is disk partitioning...and maybe manual net config
<thafreak> AWS doesn't let you do an install
<thafreak> you boot pre-made vm base images
<thafreak> I'll have no problem getting them vm's to play with...it's just the act of running through an install where I'm hitting a snag
<skellat> I mean put something up on AWS to let them have VMs to play with and install to outside KSU control
<skellat> Russian doll nesting there of VMs within VMs
<thafreak> Not sure if AWS' kernels allow nested virt...
<thafreak> but I could do that on my own servers I guess...
<thafreak> didn't know if anyone knew of some kind of emulation/virt thing that might work withought requiring installation/admin privs
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-30
<Unit193> Anyone get alerts?  http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/07/time-warner-gobbles-up-more-cash-from-customers-by-raising-modem-fees/
<jenni> [ Time Warner gobbles up more cash from customers by raising modem fees | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1c8sQ8Y
<dzho> our DSL ILEC charges a 7 or 8 buck modem fee, which is mandatory.
<dzho> I moved into this area owning a couple of DSL modems already.
<dzho> TW still looks like a better deal.
<dzho> maybe they'd have done this anyway, even if they got away with caps and more tiered pricing
<Unit193> So far I haven't seen the notice...
<paultag> http://teespring.com/rungcc ← if anyone needs a t-shirt
<jenni> [ RUN GCC | Teespring ] - https://j.mp/12CwswK
<paultag> because I really want one
<skellat> Last call issued: http://www.erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2013/07/42-last-call----we-do-not-have-enough-talks-for-ubucon/
<jenni> [ LAST CALL -- We Do Not Have Enough Talks For UbuCon ] - https://j.mp/1bGOt10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (124): http://tx0.org/6bn  Speex Version (124): http://tx0.org/6bo | LAST CALL for UbuCon talks: http://tx0.org/6ca
<paultag> :(
<skellat> paultag: Nothing says you can't propose a topical session of your own but we've only got enough for half of Friday
<paultag> alas, I don't know if I'll be able to make it this year
<skellat> paultag: It happens
<skellat> I already did some arm-twisting with the president of the board of county commissioners earlier today.  He heard me mostly out of polite curiosity but at least he's not at the "firmly voting no" point on the pitch I made.
<skellat> It is going to be getting weird enough that Ohio Secretary of State Jon Husted may be coming to Ashtabula County to visit in the next two week & hold hearings on a nasty petition matter that may or may not make it on the ballot depending upon Secretary Husted's ruling.
<paultag> humm
<skellat> I'm kinda done with arm-twisting for today
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-31
<drkokandy> the options for UbuCon are full day or not at all? We couldn't do a morning-only or afternoon-only track?
<Unit193> Hrm, this doesn't look like it's going well. :P
<thafreak> Sadly, I won't be able to make it Friday...I'm being forced into going to a wedding...
<thafreak> I hope none of you are crushed
<Unit193> Bummer for you, about the wedding that is. ;)
<drkokandy> hope you'll get booze
<skellat> drkokandy: OLF scheduled us for a full day
<skellat> drkokandy: I can try to do some arm-twisting tomorrow
<skellat> drkokandy: This does not obviate the need to have presentations scheduled, though
<skellat> drkokandy: E-mail fired off to Moose
<drkokandy> I just figured that if we could offer a (like you say) -solid- half of a day of sessions, it would be better than either hoping it comes together, like you say, or cancelling what some of our members have started planning.
<skellat> drkokandy: I've asked Moose about that in the e-mail I just sent.  I've also got an e-mail from Jorge Castro I'm replying to where he's trying to line up some people to speak too.
<skellat> drkokandy: Currently the only Ubuntu Ohio members slated to speak are myself and Jon Buckley
<skellat> We do have two pitches in from staff at System76 who would like to speak and both were very interesting topics
 * skellat hit send on the reply to Jorge Castro
<skellat> drkokandy: Moose says we can do the half-day if we want to.  It is our discretion.  I'll wait to see what I get back from Jorge Castro.
<drkokandy> that could work, but yes, maybe Jorge Castro will have leads/suggestions
<JonathanD> Hi ohio.
<thafreak> Hi...was anyone actually up at 4:42 am? :)
<paultag> nack :)
<skellat> Moo...
<dzho> nopers
<thafreak> pew pew
<thafreak> sorry, left the safety off apparently
 * dzho giggles
<dzho> in other news:  Ahhhhhhh!
<dzho> (that's the ah of relief, btw)
<paultag> :D
<dzho> after how many weeks in this office, I finally got my USB cabling for the desktop sorted out that I can work the ergo keyboard in my lap instead of up on top of the too-high desk
<dzho> I think my forearms will be more happy, now
<dzho> the trackball, though is now waaaaay over there
<dzho> fortunately, I've recently added the window switching keyboard shortcuts to my finger memory .
<jrgifford> skellat: so, jcastro is going to try? I wish I could confirm I was going. :(
<Unit193> Might be interesting, but I'm pretty sure I won't be able to.
<skellat> jrgifford: Jorge is trying
<skellat> All we do is wait and see
<jrgifford> good luck
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-02
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (124): http://tx0.org/6bn  Speex Version (124): http://tx0.org/6bo | UbuCon SHALL HAPPEN: http://tx0.org/6cp
<skellat> This is odd: http://www.x11r5.com/p/qbVXhUz
<jenni> [ X11R5 Wisdom ] - https://j.mp/16L7kkA
<thafreak> http://www.openanalytics.eu/blog/using-kickstarter-data-predict-ubuntu-edges-success
<jenni> [ Using Kickstarter data to predict Ubuntu Edge's success | OpenAnalytics ] - https://j.mp/17oue0a
<thafreak> not looking good
<skellat> And it looks like recycling is getting too expensive to conduct locally: http://starbeacon.com/local/x1664875702/Ashtabula-County-suspends-recycling-program
<jenni> [ Ashtabula County suspends recycling program » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/137C4Ks
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-03
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cloudy, 75.2°F (24°C), 29.99in (1012mb), Light breeze 6kt (↻) - KYNG 18:51Z
<jrgifford> .wx 44120
<jenni> Clear ☼, 77.0°F (25°C), 30.02in (1013mb), Gentle breeze 7kt (↑) - KCLE 20:51Z
<jrgifford> not bad.
<Unit193> Temp: 77 F (25 C) ~ Partly Cloudy ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 52%
<jrgifford> ?
<Unit193> (My location, /weather -o (-o = NOAA alerts, if any exist.)
<Unit193> Homegrown script! :D
<jrgifford> ah, ok
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-04
<drkokandy_> .wx 44805
<jenni> Cover Unknown, 12°C, 1022mb, N SC, Light air 2kt (↑) - LFRS, 02:00Z
<drkokandy_> unknown O.O
<Unit193> drkokandy: Simple, you live in a strange, strange land. :D
<drkokandy> seems like just normal nighttime out there
<drkokandy> must be they can't tell if it's cloudy because of the darkness
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Clear ☼, 59.0°F (15°C), 30.02in (1013mb), Calm 0kt (↑) - KYNG 02:51Z
<skellat> .wx Ashland, Ohio
<jenni> KSKY: no such ICAO code, or no NOAA data
<skellat> .wx KERI
<jenni> Cloudy, 12°C, 1018mb, Mist, Patches Fog, Light air 1kt (↑) - EETN, 02:50Z
<skellat> .wx 16501
<jenni> Clear ☼, 59.0°F (15°C), 30.02in (1013mb), Calm 0kt (↑) - KYNG 02:51Z
<skellat> .wx 15701
<jenni> Clear ☼, 12°C, 1023mb, Light air 2kt (↻) - LEST 03:00Z
<skellat> No jenni, that's nowhere near the hometown of Jimmy Stewart where Indiana University of Pennsylvania is based
<Unit193> Latrobe, Pennsylvania: Temp: 64 F (18 C) ~ Partly Cloudy ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 100%
<drkokandy> aw, jenni in trouble
<yano> :3
<Unit193> yano: Hello!
<yano> Unit193: hi! :-)
<Unit193> I hear choppers.
<yano> do they have chickens in them?
<yano> anyone get the reference?
<skellat> I'm thinking of the WKRP Turkey Drop
<yano> aww
<yano> nope
<yano> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQMbXvn2RNI
<jenni> [ Cows With Guns - The Original Animation - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/129tKvG
<Unit193> yano: Yep, I got the reference.
<yano> \o/
<Unit193> (Wasn't sure if that was referencing somthing else.)
<skellat> http://youtu.be/lf3mgmEdfwg
<jenni> [ WKRP "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly" Thanksgiving - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/13Ek8ah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-28
 * Derath-Srvr yawns
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, goofy question, anyone else playing Ingress?
<Unit193> 3AM. \o/
<Unit193> I'm not, but know someone that does.
<Derath-Srvr> I started back in December, been enjoying it for the most part
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193
<Unit193> I don't like my todo list. :(
<PCLine_> then Make a new one that you like.
<Unit193> Heh, I should likely say, I don't like the contents. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-29
<skellat> Thought for the day: https://twitter.com/FrankConniff/status/494175386226278401
<jenni> [ Twitter / FrankConniff: Family Feud with @RichardDawkins ... ] - https://j.mp/UIOjid
<andygraybeal> why creepier?
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-31
<skellat> Unit193: Do you have a moment?
<Unit193> I might, and if not I'll in and out.
<skellat> I needed to ask you about ubottu and what happened to it
<skellat> So this is properly something to discuss over in #ubuntu-locoteams
<Unit193> Ah, so it's missing from there.  Was it actually ubottu, or another ubot[1-5]?
<skellat> I think it was ubottu proper
<skellat> jose mentioned off-hand something went haywire and beyond that...bupkis
<Unit193> /bots has it marked as ubot4, but you'll want to ping tsimpson over in #ubuntu-irc.
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> I'll put that on tomorrow's today list
<skellat> All jose said was blame tsimpson and I was left scratching my head as to what that meant
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Only thing I could do is drop ubot93 in.
<skellat> Which I noticed is in #ubuntu-release
<skellat> ...
<skellat> I'll do the ping tomorrow
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<skellat> I may see about setting up a Vanguard schedule for LoCo Council members to actually sit on-channel to be available
<skellat> Akin to #canonical-sysadmin
<skellat> Thank you Unit193 for your aid
<Unit193> -sysadmin needs it more than -loco does.  Sure thing.
 * Derath-Srvr yawns
 * Unit193 pokes Derath-Srvr.
 * Derath-Srvr draws on Unit193's face with a marker
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-01
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy there.
<PCLine_> Hey Unit193
<PCLine_> I lost my Ubuntu system :(
<Unit193> Oh?
<PCLine_> Its not in my DNS Server and I forgot the IP address :(
<Unit193> Hah, that's fun indeed.  If you know an open port, nmap time? :P
<PCLine_> I wil connect a monitor to the system tomorrow and ifconfig it.  That system is my SNMP Monitoring system running in a VirtualPC within Windows.
<paultag> like spiritually?
<paultag> who's your VPS host
<paultag> check your ssh config
<Unit193> Meh, getting hurd to work isn't fun, at least not for me. :P
<PCLine_> I hope syslog server is not hard to setup ... Thats my next project I would like to learn.
<PCLine_> and my VPS host is my desktop system at work.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-02
 * skellat is back up and running after storms knocked out his Internet connection & cable TV but yet not his electrical power
<PCLine_> Watch out I think we have more storms tonight.
<Unit193> We had some storms, not too bad though.  ##weather-us-oh is always nice.
<skellat> Just passed my upgrade test to go from Technician class to General class on my ham radio license earlier today.  Only took me 19 years to get to this point after first being licensed...
 * skellat bugs out to go drive his sister home from her place of work
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-31
<jrgifford> Happy sysadmin day to my fellow sysadmins!
<jrgifford> and to the pythons that pretend to do that (cough paultag cough)
<paultag> i'm proudly unemployed
<paultag> :)
<dzho> sysadmins gonna sysadmin even if they don't always get paid
<cyberanger> dzho: +1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-08-01
<thafreak> generating 4096 bit dhparam file really drains your battery
<Unit193> Haha, well just a little, yeah. :P
<thafreak> it's looking less and less like I'll be going to pyohio tomorrow
<Unit193> yano: You were the other one that enjoyed that, no/
<dzho> I had hoped that "man utf-8' would show a character table akin to what "man ascii" does, at least on this system.  I am disappoint.
<paultag> There are a *ton* of UTF-8 codepoints
<paultag> and god knows how many actually render
<paultag> doubly so in a monospaced terminal
<paultag> also terminals totally can't handle RTL markers
<paultag> libbidi can do some of it, but that's not going to cut it most of the time
<dzho> yeah, I was confused about page tables.
<dzho> latin1(7) aka iso_8859-1(7) are what I was looking for, more or less.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-03
<yano> what is this shit, https://www.reddit.com/r/Columbus/comments/4vwie3/wow_internet_location_based_advertisements/
<jenni> [ WOW Internet Location Based Advertisements : Columbus ] - https://bit.ly/2algaO1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-06
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2016 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-07
<yano> https://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/ronhuff.htm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-31
<yano> looks like PyCon will be in Cleveland?!
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/mpirnat/status/729835027106762752
<jenni> Pycon 2018-2019! Cleveland! Woohoo!! #ClePy #HappyInCLE #PyCon https://twitter.com/mpirnat/status/729835027106762752/photo/1 | By: @mpirnat, Date: Tue May 10 00:46:44 +0000 2016, RT#: 53, Favs: 76
<thafreak> Yep! PyCon will be up this way!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-07-30
<dzho> oh hey anyone here in OH-12?
<dzho> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio's_12th_congressional_district#/media/File:Ohio_US_Congressional_District_12_(since_2013).tif
<jenni> [ Ohio's 12th congressional district - Wikipedia ] - https://bit.ly/2NWTEPc
<dzho> I see there's an election coming up
